# question about freebies...



## tn_toker420 (Jun 18, 2008)

ok, i thought i found a thread that was telling what freebies was being given with each shipment but it seems to be nowhere to be found...I was just wondering what seedbanks/breeders will include freebies with your order...And if anyone knows, what all freebie strains are available...I know i seem like a tightass, but i really need to get all i can squeeze out of it ya know....EDIT...Appreciate if someone could help me out here, take care


----------



## snuggles (Jun 18, 2008)

bcseedking.com


----------



## massproducer (Jun 18, 2008)

i know that Gypsi Nirvana and seedbay both do freebies as well


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 18, 2008)

drchronic.com

Also gives out freebies with your order if you ask. They gave me free Critically Smashed (Critical Mass x White Rhino) last order. They also have a list of freebies on thier website.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 18, 2008)

dopeseed.com


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 18, 2008)

Seedboutique has the best prices on nirvana seeds and they give freebies. I just got 5 free t*haze x skunk#1 seeds with my last two orders.


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 2, 2008)

marijauna-seeds.nl 

they are currently giving 5 free seeds of "mazar x afgahn" with every order


----------



## goldeneagle (Jul 2, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> ok, i thought i found a thread that was telling what freebies was being given with each shipment but it seems to be nowhere to be found...I was just wondering what seedbanks/breeders will include freebies with your order...And if anyone knows, what all freebie strains are available...I know i seem like a tightass, but i really need to get all i can squeeze out of it ya know....EDIT...Appreciate if someone could help me out here, take care


 
they have a 10 free deal, I purchased 20 and got 10 free. the free ones are doing better than the $ ones...go figure


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 3, 2008)

That sounds great, but i've heard nothing but bad things about Amsterdamseeds...It could be a different one, but i dunno...thankx


----------

